# Merrick



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Any opinions or experiences with Merrick? I was looking on Doggiefood and the prices aren't too bad. My foster pup is eating the Whole Earth Farms provided by the rescue and doing really well, but Casper can't have chicken. He has been thru 3 bags of 4Health so I was looking for another one to try for a while that is chicken free. 

Deboned Beef, Pork Meal, Barley, Salmon Meal (source of Omega 3 fatty acids), Peas, Brown Rice, Sweet Potato, Pork Fat (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols), Oats, Pea Protein, Natural Flavor, Flax Seed, Carrots, Apples, Blueberries, Organic Alfalfa, Salmon Oil, Minerals (Salt, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Amino Acid Complex, Sodium Selenite), Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate), Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, Dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, Dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, Rosemary Extract.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude protein (min.)	30.00 %
Crude fat (min.)	15.00 %
Crude fiber (max.)	3.50 %
Moisture (max.)	11.00 %
Omega-6 fatty acid* (min.)	1.50 %
Omega-3 fatty acid* (min.)	0.28 %
Glucosamine Hydrochloride* (min.)	800 mg/kg
Chondroitin Sulfate* (min.)	800 mg/kg

Breakdown: 60% beef proteins 20% fresh produce and 20% whole grains ingredients


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

I would do some reading on Merrick...I personally wouldn't buy their food. They own their own rendering plant....


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dobelover said:


> I would do some reading on Merrick...I personally wouldn't buy their food. They own their own rendering plant....


I know their treats have had recalls, but what does it matter they have their own rendering plant? Does it make much difference wither they are using their own leftovers or buying someone elses? I don't see prime cuts of beef going into dog food whether they buy it or use their own meat. Might be a little fresher if they are using their own meat. Dogs are eating 4Health right now so I'm pretty sure the beef in there is no better than beef in Merrick. 

I got a bag coming so we will try it and see. Not a lot of beef based dogs that are affordable with no chicken in them.


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Got the food and switched Ronon, Casper and Jack cold turkey. Firm poop right off the bat in all 3 and all ate it with no issue. So will know in a few more weeks how coat and weight will do on the food. Firm poop for Casper is a big plus!


----------



## Mika_n_tx (May 6, 2013)

Our puppy has done fantastically on Merrick, although she is eating the canned...she absolutely hates ALL forms of kibble. She is extremely healthy and energetic. Her coat is very soft and shiny. Also, she had had a few bald spots but since switching her to Merrick they have all filled in. We had no problem switching her cold turkey. No tummy or stool problems. We are extremely pleased with the results we are seeing and our puppy is very very happy when feeding time comes around. Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dogs are doing fine on the Merrick. I switched them all to it but Joey and I ordered 2 more bags while it was on sale.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

the last time i bought can food i bought 14 cans. 14 cans and 7 different brands.
Merrick was one of them. you can always add some fresh meat, fowl, fish, fruit,
veggie, oils, egg, organic yogurt, coconut water, etc.


----------

